# If you could choose a line from a song that defined your life?



## luvs (Sep 12, 2005)

mine would be a line from a counting crowes song.
'the smell of hospitals and winter and the feeling that it's all a lot of oysters with no pearls.'
my gosh, if i could explain how the smell of hospitals sickens me and just how much i love the winter. plus i love oysters on the half. 
the entire song is beautiful but that one line just gets me where it hurts.


----------



## luvs (Sep 12, 2005)

i meant 'if you choose a line from a song that defined your life'. oops.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow... I'll just have to think about that for awhile...


----------



## Raven (Sep 12, 2005)

"When I was a child, I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye,
I turned to look but it was gone,
I cannot put my finger on it now,
The child is grown, the dream is gone"

_Comfortably Numb
Pink Floyd
The Wall 1979
_


----------



## wasabi (Sep 12, 2005)

super freak, super freak, she's super freaky. Just joking, I was just listening to that song when I read this tread.  (someone's trying to tell me something)


----------



## mish (Sep 12, 2005)

"There's no business, like show business." (Don't ask.)

"Let's go on with the show." (Sorry, that's two lines.)


----------



## wasabi (Sep 12, 2005)

mish? Are you someone famous? Sorry, had to ask...


----------



## mish (Sep 12, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> mish? Are you someone famous? Sorry, had to ask...


 
I'm a legend in my own mind.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh yeah life goes on 
Long after the thrill of livin is gone 
Oh yeah they say life goes on 
Long after the thrill of livin is gone

just today though... I can't seem to wake up... tomorrow will produce a
better nicer happier answer


----------



## wasabi (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok,I'm serious now-

Let her cry for she's a lady
Let her dream for she's a child
Let the rain fall down upon her
She's a free and gentle flower growing wild

Skylark's "Wildflower"


----------



## luvs (Sep 12, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> "When I was a child, I caught a fleeting glimpse,
> Out of the corner of my eye,
> I turned to look but it was gone,
> I cannot put my finger on it now,
> ...


 
floyd wrote incredible music. my Dad introduced us to them when i was very small and i will silently thank him for that for a very long time.


----------



## middie (Sep 12, 2005)

oh man. that's impossible cause i've been through so much.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 12, 2005)

Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes by Jimmy Buffett... not just a line the whole song represents my life!!

you can see the whole lyric here...

http://parkinglotparty.com/content-15.html


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 12, 2005)

Depends on my mood I'll have to think about it. It could be "Fat bottomed Girls" by Queen!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 13, 2005)

Little Orphan Annie's "Tomorrow"...it's only a day away! 

Guess I'm always looking forward..never back...


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmmmm......I can't think of any right off that could even come close to defining my life.  If there's a song out there about a roller coaster ride then thats the one for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2005)

"I like mine with lettuce and tomato, Heinz 57 and french fried potato!"


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Redneck Woman Lyrics*
Artist(Band):*Gretchen Wilson* 

Well I ain't never been the Barbie doll type
No I can't swig that sweet Champagne
I'd rather drink beer all night
In a tavern or in a honky tonk
Or on a 4 wheel drive tailgate
I've got posters on my wall of
Skynyrd, Kid and Strait
Some people look down on me but I don't give a rip
I'll stand barefoot in my own front yard
With a baby on my hip cause

I'm a redneck woman I ain't no high class broad
I'm just a product of my raisin' I say hey ya'll and yee-haw
And I keep my Christmas lights on
On my front porch all year long
And I know all the words to every Charlie Daniels song
So here's to all my sisters out there keeping it country
Let me get a big **** yeah from the redneck girls like me
**** Yeah (**** Yeah)
 -----------------AND------------------

Well I'm an eight ball shooting double fisted drinking son of a gun
I wear My jeans a little tight
Just to watch the little boys come undone
Im here for the beer and the ball busting band
Gonna get a little crazy just because I can



I think that almost says it all..........


----------



## corazon (Sep 13, 2005)

_"It's hard to remember, it's hard to remember
We're alive for the first time
It's hard to remember were alive for the last time
It's hard to remember, it's hard to remember
To live before you die
It's hard to remember, it's hard to remember
That our lives are such a short time" -Modest Mouse_

That may be a good song lyric for almost everyone.  I also like this one by Ani Difranco:

_"when i look down
i just miss all the good stuff
when i look up
i just trip over things"_


----------



## mish (Sep 13, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> mine would be a line from a counting crowes song.
> 'the smell of hospitals and winter and the feeling that it's all a lot of oysters with no pearls.'
> my gosh, if i could explain how the smell of hospitals sickens me.the entire song is beautiful but that one line just gets me where it hurts.


 
I can't imagine being 22 & summing up life with the smell of hospitals. Guess I should count my blessings. Hopefully there will be a healthy long life ahead of you (without hospitals) & many good things to reflect back on & the goals that you've achieved.


----------



## luvs (Sep 13, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> I can't imagine being 22 & summing up life with the smell of hospitals. Guess I should count my blessings. Hopefully there will be a healthy long life ahead of you (without hospitals) & many good things to reflect back on & the goals that you've achieved.


 
thanks, mish. 
psst.... i'm 24 but you're the 2nd person who's thought i was 22 and that can only be a good thing.


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 13, 2005)

Its been a long road.....Getting from there to here.....Its been a long time,But my time is finally near, I feel a change in the wind right now....Nothings in my way, And their not going to hold me down no more, No their not going to hold me down, Cause I got Faith of the Heart, Going where my heart will take me, I got faith to believe, I can do anything, I got Strength of the soul, No ones going to bend or break me.....I can reach any star, I got faith..I got faith, Faith of the heart !

"Faith of the Heart" By Rod Stewart or Russell Watson



    "Happy Birthday Middie"
  "May God Bless You TODAY"
      "Have A Maidrite Day"


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 13, 2005)

there are MANY facets. here is just one:

*And so it is 
Just like you said it would be
Life goes easy on me
.Most of the time
And so it is *
*The shorter story
No love, no glory
No hero in her skies*


*Blowers Daughter - Damien Rice*


----------



## Dove (Sep 15, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Hmmmm......I can't think of any right off that could even come close to defining my life. If there's a song out there about a roller coaster ride then thats the one for me.


 
I understand that feeling Sizz...I'd just like to get off and have a little stablity in my life right now.
Marge


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 15, 2005)

Why Get Up! ......Fabulous Thunderbirds.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 17, 2005)

I'll have to think about what song line defines my life now.  Before I met my sweetie it was a song by (I think) Leann Womack called Unknown.  The line was, "I don't want to be unknown."  Basically it was about a woman who wanted someone to know that she liked her coffee black, what her favorite song was, etc. Someone to know and care what happened to her.  Now I have that, so my song has changed.   

 Barbara


----------



## Claire (Sep 18, 2005)

This one became a favorite rather late in life:  In My Life, by he Beatles

There are places I remember, all my life ... 
Though some have changed,
some forever, not for better, some have gone and some remain.

...

In my life, I'll love you more.

I was well over 40 when I really listened to the words, really listened to them and realized how much they summed up my life.  Wonderful friends, great life.  And I'm only 50 -- so much more!  The song talks about lovers and friends.  What more can a person want in life?


----------



## luvs (Sep 18, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> I was well over 40 when I really listened to the words, really listened to them and realized how much they summed up my life


 
i was younger when i first really, truly heard the words in a song, but when i did i wasn't so sure i wouldn't weep.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> This one became a favorite rather late in life:  In My Life, by he Beatles
> 
> There are places I remember, all my life ...
> Though some have changed,
> ...



Claire, I've often thought I want this one played at my funeral.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2005)

*However.............*

I've actually traveled farther with this one:

R-E-S-P-E-C-T
Find out what it means to me


----------



## Claire (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh, lord; do not invite me to your funeral (haha) I'll cry enough to make mud.  I actually paid attention to the song when I bought the sontrack to a movie Bette Midler was in and she sang it.  Then I went, "Hey, isnt that a Beatles song?" and got out that CD.  Sometimes we really don't listen to the lyrics to a song.  I THOUGHT I learned to do it as a teen when I'd have arguments with my mother about music!  As the eldest, frumpy, thick-glasses-wearing, clumsy, tallest of four girls, I found myself defending the music of my three younger sisters.  Once it was hand-writing out the words to "Let it Be" (good greif, when you write it out, it sounds like a hymn).  The most memorable was when I spent a couple of hours in the kitchen with my mother arguing out the lyrics to "Jesus Christ, Superstar"  because my baby sis' flamenco/classical guitar teacher was teaching it to her.  To this day, Mom loves these memories (I was such a goody-two-shoes that this was a huge issue in my teens (late 60s, early 70s).  Mom, BTW, is quite liberal, and always was (much more so than me).  Some of these things just stepped on her religious upbringing, I guess.


----------



## licia (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't remember who sang it, but I suppose mine could be summed up in the song "What I did for love". "Kiss today goodbye - and point me toward tomorrow" (don't remember most of the words, but the title seems to fit my life).


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 23, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> I don't remember who sang it, but I suppose mine could be summed up in the song "What I did for love". "Kiss today goodbye - and point me toward tomorrow" (don't remember most of the words, but the title seems to fit my life).


I just took a quick look around, the song is from the musical "chorus line", the lyric written by Edward Kleban.  Here is the entire Lyric...

*What I Did For Love (Song Lyric)*
Music by Marvin Hamlisch and Lyrics composed by Edward Kleban.
From the musical "A Chorus Line."


DIANA:
Kiss today goodbye,
The sweetness and the sorrow.
Wish me luck, the same to you,
But I can't regret what I did for love
What I did for love.

Look, my eyes are dry.
The gift was ours to borrow.
It's as if we always knew,
And I won't forget what I did for love,
What I did for love.

Gone,
Love is never gone.
As we travel on,
Love's what we'll remember.

Kiss today goodbye,
And point me toward tomorrow.
We did what we had to do.
Won't forget, can't regret
What I did for love.

ALL:
What I did for love.

DIANA:
What I did for.

ALL:
Love
Love is never gone.
As we travel on.
Love's what we'll remember.
Kiss today good bye.

DIANA:
And point me toward tomorrow.


ALL:
Point me toward tomorrow.
We did what we had to do.
Won't forget. Can't regret.
What I did for love
What I did for love.

DIANA:
What I did for.

ALL:
Love


----------



## gwkr36a (Sep 23, 2005)

*One Moment In Time*

Each day I live 
I want to be 
A day to give 
The best of me 
I'm only one 
But not alone 
My finest day 
Is yet unknown 

I broke my heart 
Fought every gain 
To taste the sweet 
I face the pain 
I rise and fall 
Yet through it all 
This much remains 

I want one moment in time 
When I'm more than I thought I could be 
When all of my dreams are a heartbeat away 
And the answers are all up to me 
Give me one moment in time 
When I'm racing with destiny 
Then in that one moment of time 
I will feel 
I will feel eternity 

I've lived to be 
The very best 
I want it all 
No time for less 
I've laid the plans 
Now lay the chance 
Here in my hands 

Give me one moment in time 
When I'm more than I thought I could be 
When all of my dreams are a heartbeat away 
And the answers are all up to me 
Give me one moment in time 
When I'm racing with destiny 
Then in that one moment of time 
I will feel 
I will feel eternity 

You're a winner for a lifetime 
If you seize that one moment in time 
Make it shine 

Give me one moment in time 
When I'm more than I thought I could be 
When all of my dreams are a heartbeat away 
And the answers are all up to me 
Give me one moment in time 
When I'm racing with destiny 
Then in that one moment of time 
I will be 
I will be 
I will be free 
I will be 
I will be free


----------



## jkath (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to have to think about that too...great topic, Luvs!

I must say I got rather teary reading some of those lyrics!


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Sep 23, 2005)

This is a hard question, but the first song that came to mind was Aaliyah - Try Again

"[size=-1]If at first you don't succeed, dust yourself off and try again"

I'm a perfectionist and I can be pretty hard on myself when I don't get things right. So I guess it just gives me faith.
[/size]


----------



## licia (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks to Licia (with a capital L) from licia with a little l. The words are beautiful.


----------



## middie (Sep 23, 2005)

*Redneck Woman Lyrics
*Artist(Band):*Gretchen Wilson* 

that's just a tiny speck of my life  lol


----------



## mudbug (Sep 23, 2005)

Claire, there was a time in my life when I thought that every moment was personified by song lyrics (same time period as you - must be a boomer thing)!


----------



## luvs (Sep 23, 2005)

it's not a boomer thing, mud- we can all identify with song lyrics. you can't deny that.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2005)

It's an old, old song that Gary Morris sung (I think he was a country singer)

Draggin' the Lake For the Moon

Not the title but the song Fallen sung by Lauren Wood - I'm still smitten with my husband and if I could sing I would sing this to him - instead I just put it on a CD for him lol


----------



## mudbug (Sep 23, 2005)

Didn't mean no harm, luvs.  Boomers are reputed to be famous navel-gazers, that's all.


----------



## Dove (Sep 24, 2005)

There haven't  been enough songs written to cover my 71 years.. Dove


----------



## licia (Sep 24, 2005)

What is a navel gazer?  Am I dense or what?


----------



## Claire (Sep 24, 2005)

I also don't think it's a boomer thing, but that everyone chooses one, even if it is simply "our song" which I think most couples have of any era.  Now that we're talking songs that sort of sum up our lives now -- well, I'm 50, and didn't "discover" this song until recent years, although I was familiar with it.  "Our song" has more to a memory of a certain occaision.  The personal anthem I think you need to be older to select, and has more to do with poetry than the melody or a specific memory -- the words mean something.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> What is a navel gazer?  Am I dense or what?



navel gazer = it's all about me, because I am endlessly fascinating.  

Many boomers drank this Kool Aid served up by the media ever since the GIs came home from WW2 and all started families at the same time.


----------



## mish (Sep 24, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> navel gazer = it's all about me, because I am endlessly fascinating.


 
I always thought it meant - contemplating one's navel.  

"*Endlessly* fascinating." I like it.  Can I borrow that one, Mud.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm stealing the line "I'm endlessly facinating" and see if anyone believes it!  Wait - I already know the answer to that - never mind.  I never heard that term - kinda cute.


----------



## mish (Sep 24, 2005)

Reminds me of my last date - It was *ENDLESSLY *fascinating.


----------

